
China opens rice market for US exports for first time ever - Fjolsvith
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2017/07/21/china-opens-rice-market-us-exports-first-time-ever/500278001/
======
Fjolsvith
This is very curious with the trade war going on.

------
DATACOMMANDER
My “view from 10,000 feet” (admittedly hot) take is that anything that creates
more interdependency between potentially-hostile nuclear powers is a very good
thing.

